# Dual Boiler handle



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone know if it's possible to remove the portafilter handles. Currently using a naked portafilter and would like to purchase a mod espresso wooden handle but I can't get it to unscrew. Other option is another brand portafilter but not sure if they would fit.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

CoffeeChris said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to remove the portafilter handles. Currently using a naked portafilter and would like to purchase a mod espresso wooden handle but I can't get it to unscrew. Other option is another brand portafilter but not sure if they would fit.


You can... but it's not a simple task. I did mine on the DTP. Lots of chopping.

This is what you end up with....










I added a thread....










Then a funky skateboard handle...


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> You can... but it's not a simple task. I did mine on the DTP. Lots of chopping.
> 
> This is what you end up with....
> 
> ...


Wow! That's nice. You make the handle? I'll pass this onto mod espresso. More work than I thought


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

CoffeeChris said:


> Wow! That's nice. You make the handle? I'll pass this onto mod espresso. More work than I thought


Yes all diy. It's not perfect but for a first try at the handle it will do for me haha


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@joey24dirt

compare notes with @jimbojohn55 who was kind enough to go me a handle when I had the DB.....he may be able to give you some pointers! Nice work by the way


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> @joey24dirt
> 
> compare notes with @jimbojohn55 who was kind enough to go me a handle when I had the DB.....he may be able to give you some pointers! Nice work by the way
> 
> View attachment 30533


It might be different on the DB. The DTP didn't have much meat to play with (herp)

Were you able to screw the handle on and off in your handle?

Do you still have your DB?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

joey24dirt said:


> It might be different on the DB. The DTP didn't have much meat to play with (herp)
> 
> Were you able to screw the handle on and off in your handle?
> 
> Do you still have your DB?


I think the handle was fixed on Joey. it was in thee LA MArzoco style and so tactile. Jimbo did me some new handles for my L1 which had the same arrangement as yours and he did convert those to screw thread so I can have more made! I sold the DB when I went back to an L1, but would have another.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I think the handle was fixed on Joey. it was in thee LA MArzoco style and so tactile. Jimbo did me some new handles for my L1 which had the same arrangement as yours and he did convert those to screw thread so I can have more made! I sold the DB when I went back to an L1, but would have another.


I think I remember it being for sale actually. I'd love a DB but don't have the budget at the moment


----------

